# Gourami breeding



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

I want to get a couple of breeding gourami, I want a smaller variety but not dwarf. What are the smaller ones? Thanks!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Your best bet that I'm aware of are opaline, blue, and gold gouramis that get to a max of 6 inches... Otherwise go dwarf, what's the problem with them?


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

I do not know where to get a female. All the store around here only have males. I will shop around...

Is it better to have a 1:2 ratio? Male:female

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nvm...all set...not going this route at this time. Thanks

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

You can tell the sex of a blue gourami by the sign of it's top fin. If it's round then you have a female. If it's pointy then you have a male. I have a female blue gourami.


----------

